# BAND SAW



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a Global Machinery Company, 9" band saw at a garage sale for $65. good or bad deal???

.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is easier for us to determin if you got taken to the cleaners if you show pictures of what you took to the cleaners. 
The basic rule of thum is......If it looks better than anything Harbor Freight has to offer then your ok


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

If the blade tracks good, has blade guides that holds the blade straight when you cut an arch line, runs and cuts. you got a good deal. 
Dennis


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

LINK TO A SAW with the same dimensions


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Most bandsaws run fine, it's a learning curve to adjust the guids, tracking and tightening the blade that's important. Do research and practice with it.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 59.5" Lowes brand (Delta I think). I can never get it to track straight. I carefully adjust it on the rollers and have tightened it to a variety of tightnesses. It just won't go straight no matter what. Both in wood and metal cutting in all blade widths. Very frustrating, as I hear so much praise for bandsaws and that many use them as alternatives to table saws. 

Dave


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

It has been my experience that bench top band saws are very difficult to maintain and operate. Because of this I find them very dangerous to operate. The larger floor models they are easier to line up and run much smoother. There are some tools that are worth spending the extra money on and a band saw is one of them. I have been woodworking for over 12 years now and have experimented with many types of power tools. small power tools like drills. sanders, and jig saws you can go cheap on and not have many issues. Larger units like Table and band saws and routers that cut a large amount of material including power planners. getting the higher quality is worth every penny and is easier and safer to use.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I can second the lack of precision and or quality of the smaller inexpensive table-top band-saws, been down that road several times with unsatisfactory results. They work, you just can’t ask much of them IMO. 

I have a Sears Craftsman 14” Pro band-saw with large fixed table that we use for cutting aluminum plate and the like, been working excellent 15 years or so. 

I also have a Jet 14” Wood cutting band saw with tilting table I use for general hobby work and more, again works excellent. 

Lastly I have a Proxxon bench top hobby band-saw, this little saw is GREAT, variable speed with the quality of a big saw and cuts like one too. I have tried at least five different table top band-saws all were lacking; anemic, poorly designed and or constructed, low quality components, inconsistent cutting results and more. You really get what you pay for me thinks in this circumstance. 

Michael


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Bill4373,and Michael I run a Proxxon bench top saw and its just great built all my model boats with it by far the best saw and equipment one can by I have a gmc bench saw and sold it in a garage sale never happy with it but the Proxxon winner hands down , I suppose you get what you pay for in the end some are good some not.caferacer


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 17 inch jet. It runs as good as I tune it,,, sometimes not to good after I change blade sizes... it takes a few adjustments and its running good. I have found that you need good bearings on the top and the bottom of the blade if you are going to work with wider dimensions and harder woods. I do a lot of resawing and this saw is perfect for the smaller stuff and the larger stuff. If I need tight curves I've got a scroll saw.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have adjusted the guides & rollers and it still won't track straight, try replacing the blade.


----------



## SeanWillis (Feb 22, 2018)

A couple of months ago my family and I moved to a new house but decided to leave all of the stuff we had for new habitats. So when we came to the new place, we had a lot of things to do and to buy. It was a big new adventure. My husband fancies doing different things with their own hands, so the arrangement of the garage and the purchase of tools were the first points on the shopping list. My husband had no doubts because he was sure that band saw was the best sure. He says that band saw is more maneuverable and perfectly suited for various products and household work. We found our perfect saw on https://allaboutsaws.com/best-band-saw/. Can't say it was easy because it took a lot of time to choose the perfect one.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

One source?
https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw.aspx

Get your blades from these folks...

10 years ago I bought a used Craftsman 14" and it has been great, paid $275!


----------

